

Buy MSFT - johndlafayette

PS... buy microsoft stock (thought i haven't yet).<p>Anyways... xbox is their way into the tv market. tv will become the new computer... xbox is what all the young kids use.. if you've ever used the xbox interface.. do the math. they are blue oceaning the heck out of that market.<p>PC is dying? Who cares??? Microsoft is going to be into the TV/Comp market.<p>Playstation? Wii? they aren't building what microsoft is.<p>if you still don't believe me (I've been arguing with people about it for a couple years now)... look at the new windows design.<p>if they don't fuck it up they're all set to go. and in so much a better position than all the other companies. basically... if they make it work... they're the world's new favorite company.<p>I can't think of another company in nearly as good a position as they are, despite all of their efforts to break into that market.. and even if they fuck it all up then they'll be just like every other major company... they pay good dividends and you can sell the stock for probably what you bought it for.<p>(edit- removed but from a sentence - I don't know code, i just enjoy reading about tech (you know this by now:)... so that's about all the info I can give you.. and I know that's etiquette)
======
27182818284
"if they don't fuck it up they're all set to go. "

Right. The devil is in the details. They could easily "fuck it up."

That said, I've felt like buying Microsoft more now than ever. My reasons are
simpler, they just seem to be innovating once again. Things like adopting Git
tell me the blinders have come off.

------
sounds
For historical purposes, here are the respective share prices of some of the
relevant companies you could buy right now:

MSFT close Jan 31, 2013: $27.45

AAPL close Jan 31, 2013: $455.49

TYO:7974 (Nintendo) close Jan 31, 2013: 8,790 JPY

SNE (Sony) close Jan 31, 2013: $14.94

RIMM (RIM) close Jan 31, 2013: $12.98

~~~
johndlafayette
I KNOW!!

Poor people can afford it!

